# Food Safety News - 09/22/2019



## daveomak.fs (Sep 22, 2019)

* FDA wants to know what the public thinks about food safety plan*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2019 12:05 am With a public meeting and a webinar, the FDA plans to gather input on the plan for it’s “New Era of Smarter Food Safety” and explain how a new program will help defend against acts of food-related terrorism. Both events are scheduled in October. The public meeting about the new approach to food safety that...  Continue Reading



* Possible new source for botulism toxin among issues discussed by EU network*
By News Desk on Sep 22, 2019 12:03 am European networks tasked with identifying emerging risks discussed 18 potential issues in 2018. They were classified according to hazard with microbiological responsible for 10 issues, two for chemical and other, such as antimicrobial resistance and allergies, were discussed once. Risks were also classed by the driver behind the emerging issue such as three times for...  Continue Reading


----------

